

Adobe Wants to Reshape Online Video - brandonkm
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/04/28/adobe-wants-to-reshape-online-video/

======
slavox
I think it's much more positive to look at the development that is going on
around the newest version of firefox, with open source technologies for
streaming media.

Just look at adobe and their dedication to 64bit linux users, Because it was
not open source people who could have made the software perfectly sat around
waiting on them because there was simply nothing they could do.

Adobe is an alright company to me, But I think they hinge a lot of their goals
on dominance rather than being feature rich and "liked"..

I'd love to see an open source Adobe/Flash initiative, That would really get
things rolling, Because 40% of my cpu shouldn't go to showing a 400px video..

~~~
m_eiman
"I'd love to see an open source Adobe/Flash initiative,"

You mean Gnash? <http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/>

"Because 40% of my cpu shouldn't go to showing a 400px video"

The performance of Flash is really fascinating. I'd love to read the
development history of Flash and what decisions were made that makes it the
resource hog it is today.

I wonder if it's always been that way, or if it has had its bits rot along the
way.

------
collint
Adobe searches for relevance in anticipation of web-video stranglehold being
slaughtered by HTML5.

~~~
mahmud
Adobe's platform is a defacto web extension; more and more developers are
targeting just flash for extra rich-client functionality instead of the messy
business of trying to wrap ActiveX and XUL/XPCOM. And as Opera, Safari and
Chrome gain more market share, we will see less and less ActiveX and Netscape
centrism, and Flash offers that third alternative.

~~~
tumult
What? Who's doing ActiveX or XUL for websites? Flash is already the most
prevalent way to do a "media rich" website; it has nowhere to go but down from
here. It's also proprietary and a nightmare to work with, and the runtime
sucks for too many reasons to name here.

Your comment reads like an ad.

~~~
mahmud
Sometimes when you spend too much time hating a proprietary technology and
working hard to reverse engineer it and open its tools .. you might actually
just end up accepting it.

Adobe Flash didn't interest me at all until I couldn't find a nice portable
platform that offers what it offers. My interest in flash is not for the love
of flash, but flash as a target platform, using a language better than AS3 and
development tools better than Flash or Flex builder. HaXe is an interesting
experiment, but I would still want a Lisp on there.

You will never see me defend Flex and AIR. I use Raphael.js now for my
system's dashboard, for example. But the flash run time has replaced ActiveX
and XPCOM as a non-standard standard that you can reach out to stuff like
client-side storage, explicit sockets and data streams, audio and video, along
with the usual eye-candy stuff.

Accepting something as fate is not the same as advocating it.

